# Calligraphy-DIP Questions



## SuperDave (Dec 12, 2007)

I am wanting to make a number of Calligraphy Pens and have the holders. Most of the customers already have the tips they prefer.

My questions for those that have made these pens/holders are:

1. Not having ready access to a comparative holder, what is the general consensus regarding a comfortable length for a Calligraphy pen?

2. What is the minimum workable diameter for a blank? (I have some King Wood, Cocobolo, Laos Boxwood and French Boxwood that would look great... but some of them are a bit on the narrow side at 9/16"...

Dave


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 12, 2007)

Most of the holders I make are 5.5 - 8" long and anywhere from 7/16 - 5/8" in diameter at the grip section.


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 13, 2007)

Lou,

Thanks, I think I can squeeze them out of the blanks...

Dave


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Dave. Check this out: http://penmakersguild.com/articles/calligraphydippen.pdf 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 13, 2007)

Before I turned my first dip pen, I bought a cheap plastic one from a local craft store (any place that sells the nibs and other calligraphy supplies should sell the pens).  As I recall, it cost less than a dollar.  It was a useful template and served me well as a starting point.  If you can drill a concentric hole in your blank, 9/16" stock should suffice.

Good luck and have fun,
Eric


----------

